# Top Gun Maverick: Bester Filmstart in Tom Cruises Karriere!



## Icetii (30. Mai 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Top Gun Maverick: Bester Filmstart in Tom Cruises Karriere!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Top Gun Maverick: Bester Filmstart in Tom Cruises Karriere!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Mai 2022)

Auf Bluray nur eines: PFLICHTKAUF!


----------



## Wadi (30. Mai 2022)

Toller Film!


----------



## G-Kar (31. Mai 2022)

Er wird sicher keinen Oscar gewinnen aber es ist ein guter solider Action Film. Eine würdige Fortsetzung nach mehr als 30 Jahren.


----------



## DDS-Zod (31. Mai 2022)

G-Kar schrieb:


> Er wird sicher keinen Oscar gewinnen aber es ist ein guter solider Action Film. Eine würdige Fortsetzung nach mehr als 30 Jahren.


Nunja, in den Kategorien Schauspieler, Film, Directing sicher nicht.

Aber mal ein paar Möglichkeiten:
Kamera (da sind die Flugszenen aber nur ein Teil)
Editing
Sound
Music (da müsste ich mir den Hauptsong aber nochmal anhören)
VFX weniger, hat zuwenig CGI 


Und nur mal so nebenbei hat Top Gun aus 1986 1 Oscar bekommen für den Song "Take my breath away" und 3 weitere Nominierungen für Sound, Sound Effects Editing und Film Editing.

So unwahrscheinlich ist das also gar nicht.


----------

